# Where can i purchase comb honey containers?



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Try looking in the online catalogues, I use the clam shell type

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=77


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks honeyman46408, they look to be just the right size thats needed for comb honey also and the price is a heck of alot better!! If you ever ordered from there, Do you have any idea what the shrink band looks like since there is no image photo???? So far thats the best price i have seen so far unless someone comes up with another link source that could be cheaper!

I was thinking off those containers that them food services use when stocking them vending machines full of those sandwichs or them soy burgers!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have always bought from "Lapps" and never used the shrink band.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I will get some of these and try them out, so far thats a good price that i have seen so far! Thanks


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I have found that most of my customers prefer "chunk" honey. Just put the pieces of comb in a jar and fill with honey. Attractive and quick seller. It is amazing how many people have never seen it until I explain it to them.


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

here's one i found. i know nothing of them tho

http://www.hiveandhoney.com/images/conrad_hive_honey_prices2009-2.pdf


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

So far i have the Mann Lake SKU: CN-219-PLASTIC CUT COMB BOX at $1.09 EACH...Can anyone find a cheaper plastic comb box or/Hinged Container for comb honey/cut comb/chunk honey etc...??????? I believe there should be something out there thats cheaper!! I would like to get about 100 but with that price i would have to cut back some cause of still needing to purchase the front label and the back nutrition labels. Thanks for all your help!

*UPDATE:* How about this one???? I just found this on the walter kelleys Website! 
(roughly .60 cents per container)
https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=510


----------



## shelby207 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dadant & Sons has them. Thats where I buy mine. I would look online but call to order. It is quicker than the website ordering. Not sure why about that. Mann Lake is REALLY expensive! Dadants is half the price for clamshell box's.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Smart and Final - tens cents each.


----------

